# Mom's Jewelry Box



## cabomhn (Dec 12, 2012)

So, this has been quite a project. I started out about a month and half ago thinking it would be a pretty quick project. The wood on this box includes zebrawood, paduak, jatoba, purpleheart, spanish cedar, walnut, and ash burl veneer; all in all I have put well over 100 hours of my time into this project. This is my first time trying something this in depth, but I am glad I put the effort into making it. It's possible I learned more in the making of this box than I did in some of my classes this semester! I am in the planning stages of making something with a similar style design during the spring semester out of cocobolo. Thanks for looking and I hope you guys enjoy!


[attachment=14548]
[attachment=14549]
[attachment=14550]
[attachment=14551]
[attachment=14552]
[attachment=14553]

Sorry for the crappy pictures! Thanks for looking


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful Box.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 12, 2012)

Your mother will be proud to own that box. Great work...


----------



## DomInick (Dec 12, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning to say the least. I wouldn't even know where to begin on something like that!!!! Your mother is going to cherish that for the rest of her life.
Pics are just fine.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 12, 2012)

Way to go Matt. Awesome job of pulling all those woods together. I still loike the top the best. Outstanding job
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 12, 2012)

She will treasure that. way to go


----------



## TimR (Dec 12, 2012)

Fantastic Matt!! You're gonna have one happy mama with that piece. I suspect ALOT of folks will see this once in your mom's hands. Way to go! 
I agree with other comment by Dominick on not knowing where to start, pretty ambitious piece and it looks great.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 12, 2012)

Mom deserves the best. She's going to kiss you when she see this beautiful gift. I really like the boxes you guys are makeing on this site. Designs are starting to float around in my head, thanks to all the inspiration and shareing here. It's nice to know all the time it takes to make something likes this. That's the gift of love.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys! In reality, there is nothing about this build that necessarily "hard", just very time consuming and you have to go into a project like this knowing that there will be setbacks and workarounds and you've gotta work with what fate hands to you!


----------



## myingling (Dec 12, 2012)

WOW ,,Nice work


----------



## EricJS (Dec 12, 2012)

That's a showpiece, Matt.  Excellent choice in colors & design, too. You should build yourself a toolbox to match.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 13, 2012)

EricJS said:


> That's a showpiece, Matt.  Excellent choice in colors & design, too. You should build yourself a toolbox to match.



I've got plans to build something along the same lines in the future with some alterations, definitely not a toolbox though!


----------



## healeydays (Dec 13, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> EricJS said:
> 
> 
> > That's a showpiece, Matt.  Excellent choice in colors & design, too. You should build yourself a toolbox to match.
> ...


I know, you are going to make a similar box, but lead lined for your studies...


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 13, 2012)

healeydays said:


> I know, you are going to make a similar box, but lead lined for your studies...



I'm not sure exactly what you mean


----------



## healeydays (Dec 13, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > I know, you are going to make a similar box, but lead lined for your studies...
> ...



Aren't you majoring in Nuclear Engineering?


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 13, 2012)

healeydays said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > healeydays said:
> ...



Yes I am! I just wasn't what you meant in the use of "lead lined for your studies.." that's all. I'm good at math but sometimes I'm not the brightest bulb in the box for different sayings an really language in general. :i_dunno:


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2012)

Great job! I'll bet she loves it!


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, credit to Roy (bigcouger) for helping me with the finish. He advised me that the key to getting a good poly finish was to sand at least 320 between coats and then build from there, and to apply you should use cheesecloth, never heard of the stuff until now but it works wonderfully to apply an even finish!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Dec 13, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> So, this has been quite a project. I started out about a month and half ago thinking it would be a pretty quick project. The wood on this box includes zebrawood, paduak, jatoba, purpleheart, spanish cedar, walnut, and ash burl veneer; all in all I have put well over 100 hours of my time into this project. This is my first time trying something this in depth, but I am glad I put the effort into making it. It's possible I learned more in the making of this box than I did in some of my classes this semester! I am in the planning stages of making something with a similar style design during the spring semester out of cocobolo. Thanks for looking and I hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't notice "crappy pictures" for the beauty of your work. Stunning.
> 
> ...


----------

